# 101 Ways to save money



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

Here are a few examples of how I save money, call me cheap, call me a tight ****, but I have lived the poverty student life for many years so I have a few tricks up my sleeve to saving money...

Buy full-cream milk and water it down, that way you get twice the amount and its just like skim milk.

Fill in on-line surveys and get paid...I get $10 Coles shopping vouchers almost monthly for answering questions.  Another survey site gives me free SMS, in return.

Buy lots of bread, pasta and rice.  These foods are cheap, verastile and always fill you up.

When ya catch a flick at the local mega-plex cinema, always jump into the next cinema upon leaving, that way you get to see two films for the price of one.

BUY HOMEBRAND FOOD!!!! (An essential to saving money)

...I will keep adding to this list as there are plenty more examples of how I save money.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Here are a few examples of how I save money, call me cheap, call me a tight ****, but I have lived the poverty student life for many years so I have a few tricks up my sleeve to saving money...
> 
> Buy full-cream milk and water it down, that way you get twice the amount and its just like skim milk.
> 
> ...




So what you espouse is breaking the law and eating food that may constipate you.

I don`t save money. I earn it then use it or invest it. Your thinking is wrong. Saving is the way to the poorhouse. Using your money to make money is the way man!

If you are interested I could steer you in the right direction, but you would have to renounce your communist desires and negative attitudes.


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

Buy close to used by date foods, such as meat, dairy, breads etc

Only have the basics in life, the more you have, the more you want and the more you need to fill it.


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> So what you espouse is breaking the law and eating food that may constipate you.
> 
> I don`t save money. I earn it then use it or invest it. Your thinking is wrong. Saving is the way to the poorhouse. Using your money to make money is the way man!
> 
> If you are interested I could steer you in the right direction, but you would have to renounce your communist desires and negative attitudes.




What I save, I invest, sounds logical to me.  It takes many years to build wealth and for every dollar I save that dollar will eventually make me a dollar and then some.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> What I save, I invest, sounds logical to me.  It takes many years to build wealth and for every dollar I save that dollar will eventually make me a dollar and then some.




Then why the negativity?


----------



## Julia (11 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Buy close to used by date foods, such as meat, dairy, breads etc
> 
> Only have the basics in life, the more you have, the more you want and the more you need to fill it.




I'm sympathetic to anyone trying to live on a small budget.  There's simply nothing noble about it.  It's miserable.  

I really disagree with your comment above, stc "the more you have the more you want and the more you need to fill it".  I believe that a certain level of income is necessary to feel relaxed about living the life you want.  Then beyond that, more is not necessarily better.  i.e. If I were a billionaire (extremely unlikely) I can't see that I would be any happier than I am at present.  However, if I were to have to live on, say, a government benefit I think I would be very unhappy indeed.  

I've yet to meet the person who found being poor was character building or anything else positive.

Suspect that anyone who suggests otherwise is (quite reasonably) finding justification for their present circumstances.  Still, good for you in buying what appears to be value for money.  I'd do the same.

Julia


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

The negativity comes from being stuck in this cog called life and finding out that no matter how hard I/we work/save its just not enough.

Its called STATUS ANXIETY! Its a growing worldwide trend.

Why is half the world so damn depressed and negative and on anti-depressants?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> The negativity comes from being stuck in this cog called life and finding out that no matter how hard I/we work/save its just not enough.
> 
> Its called STATUS ANXIETY! Its a growing worldwide trend.
> 
> Why is half the world so damn depressed and negative and on anti-depressants?




So it sounds like you need therapy then?

I see it as a younger generation wanting too much too soon without hard work.


----------



## krisbarry (11 August 2006)

I am taking a different route in life and am saving for my future (65+).  I live a very simple life, with very little in the way of mod cons.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2006)

I agree if saving is more important than making then you will always be a porper.


----------



## Bomba (11 August 2006)

put ure credit card in the freezer.


----------



## WaySolid (12 August 2006)

www.simplesavings.com has some amazingly inventive ways to save money.

The most powerful method I can suggest is just to 'pay yourself first'.


----------



## Mouse (12 August 2006)

Hi Stop the Clock,

Which online surveys do you do?  I do emailcash daily and have got about $70 with it in just over a year

There's also http://www.mysteryshopper.com.au/ 

As a person on a disability pension I've learnt that every cent counts.  Other things that I have found helpful are ... 

Make a budget and stick to it.
Learn the difference between "wants" and "needs".
Save at the grocery store by learning how to make your own pasta, sauces, soups etc.  Buy fruit and veges when they are cheap and in season.
Only keep the minimum amount in a daily savings account and keep any extra money in a high interest account.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Realist (12 August 2006)

I have a prudent money saving tip we can all learn from..

Instead of wasting money on expensive personalised number plates, why not instead change your name by deed poll to AMC28P.


----------



## Realist (12 August 2006)

> Why is half the world so damn depressed and negative and on anti-depressants?




First of all, most of the world is happy and not on anti-depressants.

If you believe half the world will be on anti-depressants why not buy shares in the companies that make Zoloft and Prozac?

Maybe you can profit from others misery come happiness


----------



## Realist (12 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> BUY HOMEBRAND FOOD!!!! (An essential to saving money)




I'd rather die.   :bad: 


Besides, Homebrand do not resell the food essentials like Foie Gras, Caviar, Truffles, Lobster or Wagyu.


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 August 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I really disagree with your comment above, stc "the more you have the more you want and the more you need to fill it".  I believe that a certain level of income is necessary to feel relaxed about living the life you want.  Then beyond that, more is not necessarily better.
> Julia




Yes - this thread can be linked to the happiness thread of a week or two ago. Does money make you happy? Does having lots of money make you happy? What you want and what you need are two different things. Once you have enough money to cover your needs - then it comes down to personality. 

Once you hit the income necessary to ...as Julia puts it...."feel relaxed about the living the life you want" the rest is just personal preference. For some people this will mean driving a European car, drinking Grange Hermitage and holidaying the Whitsundays - for others it might mean a Commodore, XXXX Gold and holidaying at Redcliffe.  

Instead of feeling unfilled with our current lives maybe we need to concentrate more on enriching ourselves without money. Instead of trying madly to get to the top floor penthouse maybe we should stop and have a good look around the floor we are currently on - maybe we will find that Level 18 is pretty damn good. Nice view, lovely neighbours (and a life).  

Everyone should have something to aspire to. And I'm not suggesting we just "make do" with what we've got - certainly everyone should be looking for self improvement. But will your life be so much better with a BMW?  

In my opinion we often try to fill up the "'empty void" in our lives using money - because it is an easy out. We don't have to confront anything. This is where the "more you have the more you want"' syndrome kicks in. You are trying to find fulfillment in something that won't fill you. Money and the lifestyle it buys will not fix your underlying human emotional needs/issues. 


Duckman


----------



## Julia (12 August 2006)

Duckman

Great post.  Thank you.   Completely agree.
I'd just add that sometimes it's possible to fill that void Kris is describing by turning our thoughts away from what is missing from our own lives, looking around us, and perhaps contributing something towards what might be missing a lot more from someone else's life.  There is immense reward in feeling that you have helped someone else.  This has nothing whatever to do with money or status.  It just has to do with kindness and the willingness to look outside your own needs.

Julia


----------



## visual (12 August 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I am taking a different route in life and am saving for my future (65+).  I live a very simple life, with very little in the way of mod cons.




Stop,by the time you get to 65 and thats about 33 years away,by your last calculation,you could be dead or even suffer alzhemiar(?) what good is your money then? you wont`t even remember that you have money.I suppose whoever knows your bank details will be very grateful.


----------



## The Red Baron (12 August 2006)

Good way to save some cash is pedal power.

Get fit and save the environment at the same time.


----------



## watsonc (12 August 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Stop,by the time you get to 65 and thats about 33 years away,by your last calculation,you could be dead or even suffer alzhemiar(?) what good is your money then?




Alzhemiar's will not be a problem soon! Prana Biotech (PBT) has developed a very effective treatment.

Remember:

Money can't buy you happiness, but it can buy you a better form of unhappiness!!!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 August 2006)

I'm not at all stingy with money but I refuse to buy things that are poor value or an outright waste for no benefit.

So I don't buy brand x when brand y is one third the price and just as good. My ego isn't so fragile as to need a brand attached to it.

Living in the suburbs and since there's only two of us anyway, we don't see any reason to drive around in a huge petrol guzzler. If nothing else, I'm opposed to drilling on the Barrier Reef, in Antarctica etc and sending my money to fund various questionable activities in the Middle East. That I save a small fortune and can actually find a place to park the car is a bonus.

Not being a big fan of either house fires or global warming, I don't leave electrical appliances on stand-by unnecessarily. It's hard to know exactly how much this wastes nationally, but it's likely somewhere in the order of the entire average output of the Snowy hydro scheme.

Since I would like to remain alive for quite a few years yet, I don't bother with processed junk food. This saves a relative fortune - fresh food costs us about $80 a week for two people. Saves all that time and money wasted driving to take-away places too.

I don't buy new things like fridges or tables just for the sake of it. The ones we have now aren't new but they do the job perfectly well and just don't need to be replaced. So I just can't see the point in getting new ones.

I maintain machinery etc properly so it lasts longer. The cars are serviced regularly and the tyres are regularly checked for correct pressure (saves fuel and wear), I check the anode in the water heater every 5 years, change the oil in the mower every year, keep the filter on the air-conditioner clean etc. Saves a fortune in repairs and replacement, not to mention the hassle of having a broken down car or a burst hot water cylinder.

To me, it's more about being sensible than saving money as such. For example, whilst I have all the water I want with no meters, I still don't see the point of leaving the tap running whilst brushing teeth etc. It does cost the council money to pump the water and treat waste water (not that I'm overly keen on councils, but that's another story) so I don't see the point in wasting. Turning off a tap isn't exactly hard. For those places where there are meters and you pay by the litre, it will save money too.


----------



## watsonc (12 August 2006)

The saying "a penny saved, is a penny earnt" is so true!

If a guy is earning 60K a year, but is unthrifty with his money, the next guy on 50K a year who haggles, sacrifices, and saves, ends out being the winner: actually saving more (and thus earning more than the 60K pa guy).


----------



## Happy (13 August 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> I check the anode in the water heater every 5 years




Does gas hot water system have anode too?


----------



## Ageo (13 August 2006)

watsonc said:
			
		

> The saying "a penny saved, is a penny earnt" is so true!
> 
> If a guy is earning 60K a year, but is unthrifty with his money, the next guy on 50K a year who haggles, sacrifices, and saves, ends out being the winner: actually saving more (and thus earning more than the 60K pa guy).





Theres a difference between money management and a tight A.R.S.E  

And i believe this thread is referring to the latter


----------



## Big Jim (14 August 2006)

I read an article in the paper about dumpster diving. Apparently lots of food from the supermarkets gets tossed. Perhaps stop the clock should try that.



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'd rather die.   :bad:
> 
> 
> Besides, Homebrand do not resell the food essentials like Foie Gras, Caviar, Truffles, Lobster or Wagyu.


----------



## Bomba (16 August 2006)

> I read an article in the paper about dumpster diving. Apparently lots of food from the supermarkets gets tossed. Perhaps stop the clock should try that.




I used to work for a supermarket and we used to get this - people scrummaging around for 1 day old bread or fruit, etc.

As a result locks were placed on the bins.  Only the supervisors had keys to open them.  So it was pretty controlled.


----------



## Bomba (16 August 2006)

what about when you go to the supermarket, you pay for your grocery in $30 lots.  This way you get multiple petrol discount vouchers, lol.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 August 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> Does gas hot water system have anode too?



It depends on the type. Some do, some don't. 

Any gas water heater without a storage tank does not have an anode that needs to be replaced so no need to worry if you have one of those. Same with electric instant water heaters (no tank) although they are not common in residential use.

For storage tank water heaters, it depends on the type of tank.

If it is a low pressure type made of copper (not common these days) then it does not have an anode since the copper tank doesn't need one. Saxon tanks with a heat exchange coil inside (reasonably common in Queensland and have been sold elsewhere) also do not have an anode. Neither do stainless steel mains pressure (or low pressure) tanks - these are mostly used on some types of solar hot water system.

But if you have one of the popular "Rheem", "Dux" or similar tanks (including Quantum and most SolaHart tanks) then it DOES have an anode. The tank itself is made of steel and coated with enamel. Steel is cheap and strong but rusts easily in water so a sacrificial anode is fitted to provide protection against this.

Without being too technical, it sets up a small electrical current (literally like a battery) to prevent corrosion. It is NOT a chemical additive to the water as many wrongly assume so nothing to panic about there. However, the principle of operation is to transfer the point of corrosion from the tank itself to the replaceable anode. This means that the anode will be gradually eaten away until there is none left. Once it's gone, the tank rapidly corrodes and in due course you end up with it bursting. 

The same principle is commonly used to protect bridges, oil rigs, pipelines etc against corrosion. Indeed around some cities you'll see little plates on the ground showing the location of anodes protecting water and gas pipes etc. 

Strictly speaking, it is a job for a plumber to replace it but I'll post the details of how to do it if anyone wants to know. Cost is about $50 for the anode plus labour.

Physically, the anode is a long rod about the same thickness as a broom handle and nearly as long as the tank's height. You'll need space above the tank roughly equal to the height of the tank itself since the anode will NOT bend and can NOT be taken out at an angle (a small hole in the ceiling will do if the tank is installed in a cupboard and you don't need to enter the roof - I'll post the details if anyone wants to DIY- takes about 15 minutes). 

Changing the anode greatly prolonges the life of a water heater that has one. Mine is 28 years old and still going fine whereas it's common for them to fail after 7 - 10 years if the anode is not replaced. Since it costs you $1000 or so and causes considerable inconvenience when the tank fails, maintenance is worthwhile. 

Another point on water heaters, if possible you should drain and flush the tank every year or so to remove sediment. Most new ones have no facility for doing this but on older units there is often a bolt that unscrews on the side near the bottom. This is simple DIY as long it's not inside (you'll be draining ALL the water out). I'll post details if anyone wants to know how. The point is to remove sediment which is corrosive (applies regardless of what type of tank it is). You'll be truly amazed at just how much filty brown water comes out if it is a few years old and has never been flushed. 

For mains pressure tanks (Rheem, Dux, Quantum etc) you could just turn the power / gas off and turn a few hot taps up full until you've flushed about 3 times the volume of the tank through. Assume a flow rate of about 15 litres / minute if the pressure is reasonably good. This will stir up and remove most of the sediment but obviously you're going to waste 500 - 1200 litres of water so not recommended in areas where water is scarce at the moment. Leave the power / gas off for an hour or so after turning the taps off so that any remaining sediment settles (otherwise it could block the relief valve).

On the subject of relief valves, it should drip ONLY when the water is actually being heated. If it's dripping all the time then it needs replacing (you're paying for all that wasted hot water).


----------



## Big Jim (17 August 2006)

Smurf1976 said:
			
		

> It depends on the type. Some do, some don't.
> 
> Any gas water heater without a storage tank does not have an anode that needs to be replaced so no need to worry if you have one of those. Same with electric instant water heaters (no tank) although they are not common in residential use.
> 
> ...




I have a briquet fired hot water service. I get junk mail and old papers and compress them into bricks. This fires the old stove. My cost of living is next to nothing as all my power is from the sun. I use 12 volt system and solar panels. I make biodiesel to run the generator and car.


----------



## money tree (17 August 2006)

tightarses are actually poorer than anyone else....

I used to have tightwad friends.

One day, one of them bought something from a store nearby for $11.70. The next day, their junk mail showed a store across town had them for $9.70. What did they do? They took the first one back for a refund (used $1 in petrol & wasted 35mins driving to the shop, parking, walking in & waiting for refund) then.... drove 20km across the city to buy the cheaper one (used $4 in petrol & wasted 2hrs 25mins). 

He was so proud of himself cos he saved $2 on the item.

I asked him how much he would have made by going to work for those 3 hours.....he said about $45....then I told him to add on the $5 in petrol.....hey presto, you just spent $50 to get $2 back.......what a legend.....can I be a stupid tightwad like you?


----------



## Julia (17 August 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> tightarses are actually poorer than anyone else....
> 
> I used to have tightwad friends.
> 
> ...




Yes, Moneytree, I know someone just like that.  Completely obsessed by a few cents.   This bloke last summer bought two mangoes from Woolworths.
One was at the normal price of $2.50.  The other was discounted "Reduced for Quick Sale" because it was bruised and priced at $1.00.  He went back to Woolies the next day taking the $1.00 mango with him and told them it was the $2.50 one on his receipt, he had just noticed it was bruised and he'd like a refund.  He received the refund.  He was just thrilled and delighted about this stupid little piece of pure dishonesty.

Incidentally, he is very well off indeed.  No way he needs to save money.

Julia


----------



## stink (17 August 2006)

I say live and let live!

Living with more money makes its easier to be happy then living on struggle street.

I do disagree with the saving and living like a miser for however many years for what? Sorry i dont want to be 65 or 70 and have alot of money, who gives a **** then i want to sit when i am that old and wait to die with a head full of great memories and a big grin  

How could a trader even live this way? I am with snake on this gotta spend it to make it! Take a risk, live your life. look back and say regardless of what you are worth "i gave it a go".

Sorry might have gone of topic there lol, to much doctor Phil  

Stink


----------



## Knobby22 (17 August 2006)

Shop at Aldi, quality food, no brand names except Vegemite.
It saves my family about $20 a week, compared to Safeway.

Home cook as much as possible.

Buy an efficient car not a 4WD. I didn't own a car as a student. 

Be a one car family and live close to public transport and a shopping strip.
Walk everywhere.
Pay low commissions.
Get loans and credit card through ME bank or credit unions where no commission is payable.

Schools, insurance give you a discount if you pay up front rather than monthly.

Buy quality when getting furniture etc. so it will last.
Avoid fads, e.g. no need to buy a flat screeen TV, cathode works OK.
Remember when digital watches were dear?

Buy from your local baker, not Bakers Delight which is nearly twice the price for inferior quality.

Buy a chicken from your local rather than KFC (healthier too).

Buy clothing from St Vincent de Paul etc. I am wearing a great tie now that I bought for $2.

Get your shoes resoled rather than buying a new pair.
Buy lesser known runners, not Nike or Asics.

Enjoy life and forget the stupid status symbols that marketers want to con you on.


----------



## money tree (17 August 2006)

I pretty much dont bother getting overcharges fixed anymore...

once at Bunnings, I was charged $52 for a tin of something when the shelf sticker said $50.......I thought well $2 is a bit of a rip, I was still at the checkout, shouldnt be too hard to get it back right? wrong!

I had to walk back 12 isles, look for the supervisor for the area....who wasnt there, get a fineline, go back to checkout, wait in the que, have paperwork sorted out.

total time wasted = 32 mins.

thats an hourly rate of about $4.

you really have to ask yourself if its cheaper to let it go.....

we get shafted at woolies at least once a week but they get away with it cos its too much trouble.....unless you catch em in the act, then the item is free


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 August 2006)

money tree said:
			
		

> we get shafted at woolies at least once a week but they get away with it cos its too much trouble.....unless you catch em in the act, then the item is free



On two occasions I've been to Wollies and walked out with what I wanted without paying a cent. Just have to catch them at it and then it's free...

Biggest rip off in % terms that I recall was in a taxi. The trip was supposed to be about 8km and it cost $27 - literally double the rate displayed on the sticker in the cab. Obviously the driver took the scenic route and then headed to the hotel (yes I was a tourist so easy prey) via the busiest street in town - plenty of meter ticking with no movement of the car. Oh well...


----------



## niknah (17 August 2006)

On the online surveys, tick yes to the first few questions or you'll get screened out.
Except never say you work for a market researcher, etc.

The supermarket is like the stockmarket, wait around and some nice discounts will show up, sometimes brand names go for same or less than the homebrands.  That's when to stock up!

Check for prices on ebay before buying something outside.

Everything's free if you use bittorrent, but don't say I recommended it.


----------



## krisbarry (18 August 2006)

Filled out another survey yesterday and got paid $10 for 10 minutes work, easy money!


----------



## Happy (25 August 2006)

Propagate plants from cuttings, many homeowners don’t mind if you ask.

Let plants run to seeds and sow them next season.


----------



## x2rider (25 August 2006)

here's a couple 
 Turnup at your friends house just before dinner and mention something about not having had dinner yet.
 Buy single ply toilet paper . 

 I just got back from Belarus and there was no toilet paper in the airport toilets so The only thing to use is money . I felt like such a capitalist but when $100 USD is equal to $ 214,000.00 belarussian roubles then wiping your butt on a twenty of a fifty is not that bad .


----------



## money tree (25 August 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> Turnup at your friends house just before dinner and mention something about not having had dinner yet.




wont have many friends left doing that!

thats just RUDE (and transparent)


----------



## x2rider (25 August 2006)

Hey money tree 
 I think it is more a standing joke between our friends . You will always get feed, as I will always find some thing for friends to  if they come around dinner time too . 
 Cheers martin


----------



## theblip (28 September 2009)

Stop_the_clock said:


> When ya catch a flick at the local mega-plex cinema, always jump into the next cinema upon leaving, that way you get to see two films for the price of one.




Not going to the flicks would save more though...


----------



## gordon2007 (28 September 2009)

Stop_the_clock said:


> When ya catch a flick at the local mega-plex cinema, always jump into the next cinema upon leaving, that way you get to see two films for the price of one.




I have two problems with this. First, that's not saving money. It's stealing. If you were stealing for the sake of feeding a starving person I would probably be OK with it. Stealing just because you can get away with it is just plain poor character. What's next...stealing toilet rolls from work?

Secondly, I can barely stay awake for one movie, never mind two!


----------



## RamonR (28 September 2009)

Learn what weeds are good to eat
I eat cobblers pegs, dandelion,plantains and a few more I cannot remember the name of right now but the best for you by far is purslane.

Its not about saving money per se but more about recognizing and utilizing the bounty all around us


----------



## Mr J (28 September 2009)

Julia said:


> I've yet to meet the person who found being poor was character building or anything else positive.




Then you haven't met me . I'm effectively poor, because I greatly restrict what I spend. Over the years, I've found I have a much greater appreciation for the simple things because of this. Not only that, but in the future I'll spend far less, as I realise what actually brings me pleasure in life (and these are often free).

I just realised how far this thread dates back.


----------



## kenny (28 September 2009)

There are many retirees living on incomes far below what younger generations would consider comfortable that are happy with the lifestyle they lead. 

Being contentedly oblivious or immune to the new "needs" and "must haves" of today's society driven at the Gen Y's etc is an easy way to control spending. 

Could there be a campaign by the various media to instill a sense of unhappiness if one does not have "stuff"? Making people spend certainly helps the economy though.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## Uncle Barry (28 September 2009)

Good afternoon
Julia, 
"I've yet to meet the person who found being poor was character building or anything else positive."

Really suggest, in the nicest way, you really should get out and about just a bit more and mix with all levels of people.
As you have missed some of the wealthest people on the plant, the people with only a couple of dollars in their pockets.

AND I guess it would supprise you, these same people would give you their very last dollar or meal and think nothing about it.

Wealth, rich or what ever you would like to call it, 
is a state of the mind
and not 
a state of someone's Bank account.

Kind regards,
UB


----------



## Chris45 (28 September 2009)

There's a lot of common sense (sadly lacking in many people these days) in those last few posts.

I once wanted to make a salad but had run out of lettuce. I went out to the back yard and picked some soft leafy weeds and was amazed how good they tasted.

Very occasionally I buy go to maccas and buy one of their greasy hamburgers just to remind myself what absolute rubbish they are.


----------



## Julia (28 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Then you haven't met me . I'm effectively poor, because I greatly restrict what I spend. Over the years, I've found I have a much greater appreciation for the simple things because of this. Not only that, but in the future I'll spend far less, as I realise what actually brings me pleasure in life (and these are often free).
> 
> .



Restricting what you spend is totally different from being poor.
Being poor is literally not having any availability of enough to pay the rent, buy decent food, afford to buy needed prescriptions etc.





Uncle Barry said:


> Good afternoon
> Julia,
> "I've yet to meet the person who found being poor was character building or anything else positive."



Still can't use the Quote tags, huh?



> Really suggest, in the nicest way, you really should get out and about just a bit more and mix with all levels of people.



For your information, dear Uncle Barry, I have spent more than 12 years working on a volunteer basis with society's poorest people so kindly don't tell me with whom I should be mixing.

And I've - also on a voluntary basis - tutored many illiterate adults in basic literacy.

And continue to work with at risk children in the schools, these children  almost always coming from poor families.

And I first engaged , again on a volunteer basis, with Lifeline counselling some 30 years ago.

And I've also been poor myself for quite a period of time, after leaving a violent marriage, lucky simply to be alive.

So you can just stuff your pious, ignorant and patronising  remarks about how I should mix more with poor people.  

You clearly have no idea.


----------



## Mr J (28 September 2009)

Julia said:


> Restricting what you spend is totally different from being poor.
> Being poor is literally not having any availability of enough to pay the rent, buy decent food, afford to buy needed prescriptions etc.




My point was there was something to gain from it. I may not have been struggling, but the fact is the lack of money and credit showed me how much they were worth to me - not much.


----------



## Julia (28 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> My point was there was something to gain from it. I may not have been struggling, but the fact is the lack of money and credit showed me how much they were worth to me - not much.



OK, but until you have actually been without money, e.g. a sick child and no money for a taxi (no way you could afford to own a car) to get him/her to a doctor, you cannot know the feeling of powerlessness involved.


----------



## Mr J (28 September 2009)

I'm not suggesting I do.


----------



## Julia (28 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> I'm not suggesting I do.



Well actually, you did, which is why I responded as I did:



> "I've yet to meet the person who found being poor was character building or anything else positive."



My original remark.



> Then you haven't met me . I'm effectively poor, because I greatly restrict what I spend.




You are engaging in a purely voluntary exercise.  I'm simply explaining that it has no connection with the realities of just having no money.  

That beautiful sunset is pretty hard to appreciate if you have an empty stomach, or are homeless.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 September 2009)

Just a quick question. 

I was wondering today, how does someone actually become homeless? Has anyone here ever been homeless? Like the actual process, how it happens and where/when that point comes where you have no other choice but to pick a spot in a park or whatever the situation may have been, I'm not having a go, just genuinely curious, I would have thought at least a friend or family would take them in for a while a support them until they found their footing again? 

Just after a quick explanation if anyone has one, don't mean to drag the thread off topic too far. 

Must be pretty rough for those that have been through it


----------



## Julia (28 September 2009)

Sam, sadly there are many people who have no family support at all.

People become homeless for a multitude of reasons.   Usually people who were renting rather than those who at a pinch can borrow further against their homes to get them through a difficult period.

All it needs is for someone to lose a job, and then be unable to meet rent commitments.   There are many, many people who have no savings (often because of inability to manage money, but sometimes just because there's simply never enough to pay for everything.)

Take, say, someone with a chronic, severe illness who receives a Disability Pension of about $600 per fortnight plus a small amount of rent assistance.
Often they will have large pharmaceutical bills and other medical expenses.
Rent for a very, very average apartment is more than $200 p.w., so you can see how little is left over for food, medical or anything else.

A single parent with several children does quite well, in contrast, and often receives more per fortnight than some working people.

Then there's unexpected illness or accident, rendering people unable to work often for an extended period.  A sickness benefit is way less than a pension so it's almost impossible for someone to pay rent and live.

Then there are the victims of domestic violence, often with small children whom the violent partner has threatened to kill.   These women can spend their whole lives moving from place to place, costing a good deal in the process, just to escape the threat.  They can take out AVO's but these are useless unless the bloke actually does them physical harm, and even then they appear in court and get the usual admonition to 'not do it again, son.'

Hope this at least begins to explain some of the ways homelessness can happen.

I haven't even touched on addictive behaviours.


----------



## Mr J (29 September 2009)

Julia said:


> You are engaging in a purely voluntary exercise.




No, I'm not. This really doesn't have anything to do with my point, which was having less may allow one to appreciate the simple pleasures of life.



> That beautiful sunset is pretty hard to appreciate if you have an empty stomach, or are homeless.




Then I would become even more appreciative of food.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (29 September 2009)

Thanks for that Julia


----------

